# Anyone from NC?



## 22633

I just moved back here to Fayetteville, NC, after living in NY for 6 years. Are there any local support groups or the like around here? It's hard to make friends when you rarely feel good enough to actually accept an invitation, so it would be great to meet some people who actually understand the whole IBS deal for a change.


----------



## eric

One of the best IBS centers is in NC, you might see if they can helphttp://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...idc/welcome.htm


----------



## 17338

Hello Ixnay,I moved to Tennessee (close to NC) after living in Florida, but I am originally from New Jersey. It is really nice in the south, but I find that the "southern hospitality" attitude does not extend to IBSers







.


----------



## 22633

Thanks Eric, I had no idea!







And yea, I do like it here, though I'm still getting used to the mullets and hearing "y'all" all over the place.







Can't comment on the hospitality yet, since I've pretty much been a hermit. It will be easier once I get a car, and don't have to stress about relying on other people's rides...Thanks for posting, you two!


----------



## kate072666

I know this is a year later but i'm just now reading it.....so anyway i'm from NC...if anyone is still interested in chatting or what not....shoot me back and we'll be in touch....


----------



## soulizfree

Hi I'm Christy,I see this is an old message, too.I have Fibromyalgia which includes the IBS.my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## eric

You all might contact the unc and see if you can sit in on this, tell them you heard about it on the bb here.Research Day 2007: Biopsychosocial Gastrointestinal Research at UNCSeptember 28-29, 2007Auditorium, Bioinformatics Bldg. (130 Mason Farm Rd.)University of North Carolina at Chapel HillThis is a non-CME event for faculty, investigators and students at UNC and other universities in North Carolina. The event is supported in part through a grant to the UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders from the National Institutes of Health (R24 DK067674), and is being held in association with the UCLA Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Women's Health (CNS) and the UNC Center for Gastrointestinal Biology & Disease, UNC Division of Gastroenterology & Hepatology. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/research_day.htmThis will be an excellent conference and a lot of top IBS expertshttp://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/coll..._day_agenda.pdf


----------



## eric

This is coming up soon at the UNC.


----------

